# Solution Bootcamp du 4-02-2011



## Anonyme (5 Février 2011)

Elle est mise en ligne :>

http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3648?viewlocale=fr_FR

*Citation :*

Symptômes
Sur certains Mac, lAssistant 3.0.4 Boot Camp peut vous inviter à « Télécharger le logiciel dassistance Windows pour ce Mac » (logiciel pilote Boot Camp) sil est démarré après linstallation de la mise à jour combinée Mac OS X 10.6.6.&#8232;

Le message suivant peut safficher lorsque vous essayez denregistrer le logiciel sur un lecteur flash ou de le graver sur un disque :
« Impossible denregistrer le logiciel dassistance Windows dans le dossier sélectionné. Une erreur sest produite lors de lenregistrement du logiciel dassistance Windows. »

Si vous sélectionnez « Continuer », le journal système peut contenir lerreur suivante :
Assistant Boot Camp [PID]    *** -[DRBurn writeLayout:] : impossible de définir la présentation pour la gravure.

Produits concernés
Boot Camp, Windows 7
Résolution
Ignorez loption de téléchargement de la mise à jour du logiciel dassistance Windows en sélectionnant « Jai déjà téléchargé le logiciel dassistance Windows sur un CD, DVD ou un disque externe » dans lécran Télécharger le logiciel dassistance, puis cliquez sur « Continuer ».

Vous pouvez utiliser le disque dinstallation de Mac OS X 10.6 Snow Leopard fourni avec votre Mac pour installer le logiciel dassistance Windows lorsque nécessaire. Si votre Mac dispose dune version OS antérieure à Mac OS X 10.6 Snow Leopard, alors vous pouvez utiliser un disque Mac OS X 10.6 Snow Leopard actuellement disponible à la vente pour installer le logiciel dassistance Windows.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2011)

Et aucun commentaire


----------



## terrehappy (6 Février 2011)

ASF-44 a dit:


> Et aucun commentaire



Ton lien ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2011)

terrehappy a dit:


> Ton lien ne fonctionne pas.



Vrai depuis ce matin. Par contre le sujet et la citation sont toujours d'actualité et sont visibles dans l'Assistance (enfin quand ils auront réparé l'accès) 



> Due to a scheduled upgrade of Apple's support systems, some features of the website are currently unavailable. We apologize for any inconvenience.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2011)

Important : 


> Résolution pour éviter un message d'erreur > Ignorez loption de téléchargement de la mise à jour du logiciel dassistance Windows en sélectionnant *« Jai déjà téléchargé le logiciel dassistance Windows sur un CD, DVD ou un disque externe »* dans lécran Télécharger le logiciel dassistance, puis cliquez sur « Continuer ».


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2011)

Du nouveau chez Microsoft ---> une mise à jour en vue pour Windows 7


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2011)

Up : 



> Support Bootcamp mis en ligne :>
> 
> http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3648?viewlocale=fr_FR
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2011)

ASF-44 a dit:


> Du nouveau chez Microsoft ---> une mise à jour en vue pour Windows 7



Elle est mise en place depuis hier ...


----------



## Breizh35 (26 Février 2011)

Bonsoir,
heureux propriétaire d'un mac depuis 1 semaine (le 21 pouces), j'ai aussi acheté une licence Win7 et la les ennuis commence,
Alors je tiens à préciser que j'ai suivi toutes les consignes et que même le support apple en perd son latin.
en résumé mon apple a os x 10.6.6 à jour
mon boot camp est le 3.0.4 (322)
le téléchargement de boot camp étant buggé j'ai suivi le lien trouvé sur les fofos et formaté un disque externe (format vérifé par apple) et fait glisser dessus le fichier .xml ainsi que le dossier drivers
l'installation de win 7 se passe correctement (mon disque externe branché sur UC et une souris filaire sur le clavier) l'ordinateur redémarre et après le logo windows écran noir.
si je fais un arrêt sauvage et que je redémarre il me dit que windows n'a pas été correctement arrêté correctement donc je suis sur que win 7 est bien installé. 
je précise que cela est identique sous win 7 32 ou 64 bits
j'ai lu des tas d'infos me disant de supprimer les pilotes ati sur la partition windows
microsoft me dit qu'ils n'y peuvent rien car j'utilise boot camp et que je dois installer virtual PC hummmmm  lol ou pas lol? ^^
enfin la qualité de mes manipulations a été vérifié par apple qui cherche une soluce alors si quelqu'un ici l'a déja trouvé  je suis preneur
merci et au plaisir de vous lire!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2011)

Breizh35 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> heureux propriétaire d'un mac depuis 1 semaine (le 21 pouces), j'ai aussi acheté une licence Win7 et la les ennuis commence,
> 
> Alors je tiens à préciser que j'ai suivi toutes les consignes et que même le support apple en perd son latin. *(Amen)*
> ...



Salut et bienvenue sur MacGé ... 

On va prendre un par un :

Tu as formaté un DD Externe, tu ne dis pas si tu as essayé d'installer Windows avec Bootcamp sur le DD Interne ...



> le téléchargement de boot camp étant buggé j'ai suivi le lien trouvé sur les fofos et formaté un disque externe (format vérifé par apple) et fait glisser dessus le fichier .xml ainsi que le dossier drivers



Tu ne dis pas si tu as respecté ce qui est ci-dessous en gras ...



> Produits concernés
> Boot Camp, Windows 7
> Résolution
> I*ignorez l&#8217;option de téléchargement de la mise à jour du logiciel d&#8217;assistance Windows en sélectionnant « J&#8217;ai déjà téléchargé le logiciel d&#8217;assistance Windows sur un CD, DVD ou un disque externe » dans l&#8217;écran Télécharger le logiciel d&#8217;assistance, puis cliquez sur « Continuer »*.



_*(en fin de compte quel disque est pris en compte ?)*_ Si je comprends bien quand tu démarres avec ALT enfoncé et que tu lances la Partition Bootcamp tu as cette réponse : 
>


> si je fais un arrêt sauvage et que je redémarre il me dit que windows n'a pas été correctement arrêté correctement donc je suis sur que win 7 est bien installé.



Là c'est normal  mis à part BOOTCAMP est d'origine dans l'OSX



> en résumé mon apple a os x 10.6.6 à jour
> mon boot camp est le 3.0.4 (322)



A ta place j'aurai mis d'entrée Windows 32 Bits



> je précise que cela est identique sous win 7 32 ou 64 bits
> j'ai lu des tas d'infos me disant de supprimer les pilotes ati sur la partition windows



Tu as répondu à un autre post :


> http://forums.macg.co/7942112-post15.html



On va attendre des réactions plus avisées (pointues) et surtout celles de :



> Alors je tiens à préciser que *j'ai suivi toutes les consignes et que même le support apple en perd son latin*



Des liens qui parlent d'installation de Windows sur un DD Externe

> http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/partition-boot-camp-sur-disque-dur-externe-251930.html

> http://forum.macbidouille.com/lofiversion/index.php/t204521.html

> http://forum.mac4ever.com/bootcamp-sur-disque-externe-t30348.html



> bledu:
> _*BootCamp ne gère que le disque de démarrage ou, dans le cas des MacPro, un autre disque INTERNE. À ma connaissance, en aucun cas un disque externe.*_



Le dernier avis est réaliste et réalisable.


----------



## Breizh35 (27 Février 2011)

bonjour, et merci de tes réponses ainsi que de tes questions.
tout d'abord pour mieux comprendre ma démarche voici quelques informations.
je suis un bidouilleur pc acharné (modif de jeu cf: http://www.hellgateaus.net/index.php)
et je veux installer win7 sur mon mac pour continuer à jouer à Dragonica (jeu de Gpotato) avec ma fille.

pour te répondre, j'ai formaté un DD externe toshiba de 1Terra car je n'arrive pas à remettre la main sur mes clefs USB. Ce disque m'a servit à sauter l'étape que tu cites : "ignorez loption de téléchargement de la mise à jour du logiciel dassistance Windows en sélectionnant « Jai déjà téléchargé le logiciel dassistance Windows sur un CD, DVD ou un disque externe » dans lécran Télécharger le logiciel dassistance, puis cliquez sur « Continuer »."
et sur ce disque externe j'ai copié deux fichiers cf le lien :
http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3173?viewlocale=fr_FR 
en résumé j'ai utilisé sur les conseils d'apple ce disque externe comme clef usb pour le lancement de Win7. ce disque est formaté en 1 seule partition nommé : MBRFAT au format MS-DOS (FAT32)
dessus il n'y a que AutoUnattend.xml et le dossiers Drivers.
ce disque est auto-alimenté et branché en port usb sur mon UC mac.

ceci m' a donc permis de contourner le problème du téléchargement de ce programme par boot camp et d'atteindre la page du choix de la partition.
j'ai donc alloué une partition de 100 GO sur mon disque MAC de 500 GO.

ensuite j'ai lancé l'installation de win7 en 32 et aussi en 64 bits mais l'assistance apple de niveau 2 me conseille la version 64 bits car mon mac peut la gérer.
l'installation ce déroule normalement mon MAC redémarre (et oui je suis bien sur une install de win 7 sur la partition de mon DD interne) j'ai le fenetre de finalisation de l'installation il redémarre une seconde fois et c'est à ce moment que j'ai un écran noir.
j'éteins mon ordi à la sauvage et en redémarrant avec appui prolongé sur Alt j'ai les deux système au choix mac ou windows.
Donc oui je suis convaincu que derrière mon écran noir il y a un windows 7 d'ou ma remarque sur le choix au 1er redémarrage forcé que j'ai fait en laissant le disque Win7 dans le lecteur, à savoir "windows n'a pas été arrêté normalement ........ voulez vous redémarrer normalement ou en mode sans échec etc etc..." ce dernier épisode n'a que peut d'importance dans le sujet qui m'intéresse, il me confirme juste que Win 7 est bien installé.
Dernier point (enfin ^^) pensant à un souci de pilote graphique j'ai retiré le dossier ATI du dossier Drivers qui se trouve sur mon disque externe mais pas de changement. je viens de voir une astuce me disant de retirer seulement les dossier ati.sys  je vais tenter cette dernière "astuce" et te tiens au courant.
j'espère que mes infos sont assez détaillées et au plaisir de te lire de nouveau.

PS: la partition WIN7 sur mon DD interne est bien au format NTFS

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h57 ----------

re et dernière astuce trouvée
http://www.focusmac.com/guide-installation-windows-7-sur-mac.html
sur ce lien tu verras une proposition de quentin qui suggère de supprimer les fichiers dont le préfixe est ati dans le dossier : partition de windows on cherche windows/system32 
je les ai trouvé mais pas moyens de les supprimer
je pense que le but est de démarrer win 7 sur un écran de base et ensuite une fois sur windows 7 il ne restera plus qu'a télécharger les pilotes ati qui fonctionnent sous win7
le souci c'est que je n'arrive pas à les supprimer si toutefois la soluce est vraiment la bonne^^

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h36 ----------

re et dernière idée je viens de télécharger la dernière version de virtual Box ton avis sur ce programme?? je ne l'ai pas installé mais mas question: va t'il supporter dragonica en ligne?? visiblement on est loin du vrai dual boot alors je me demande si la ram va suivre et si je dois avoir un antivirus etc etc   n'hésite pas à réagir surtout si tu es contre et dans le cas contraire si tu as un lien pour un bon tuto^^  en attendant une soluce pour un vrai dual boot car a terme je préfère une solution propre avec une machine qui ne fait tourner qu'un os à la fois car à mon avis,
ce sera meilleur pour le matériel et pour la ram


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2011)

Breizh35 a dit:


> pour mieux comprendre ma démarche voici quelques informations. je suis un bidouilleur pc acharné (modif de jeu cf: http://www.hellgateaus.net/index.php) et je veux installer win7 sur mon mac pour continuer à jouer à Dragonica  *Tu veux ... pourquoi tu dis l'avoir installé ?*
> 
> j'ai formaté un DD externe toshiba de 1Terra car je n'arrive pas à remettre la main sur mes clefs USB. Ce disque m'a servit à sauter l'étape que tu cites : "ignorez l&#8217;option de téléchargement de la mise à jour du logiciel d&#8217;assistance Windows en sélectionnant « ceci m' a donc permis de contourner le problème du téléchargement de ce programme par boot camp et d'atteindre la page du choix de la partition. j'ai donc alloué une partition de 100 GO sur mon disque MAC de 500 GO.
> 
> ...



Tu devrais attendre la solution des gens du SAV Apple. 

A ta place ... 

- je débrancherai le DDE ... inutile (c'est pas une Clef USB) 
- j'oublierai Virtual BOX ... une surcouche qui bouffe des ressources

Par contre je crois que tu n'a pas installé Windows complètement :

1 - Tu peux repartir depuis ton Compte (Maison) sur le Mac et lancer Bootcamp, à l'invite tu mettras ton CD de Windows et tu laisses faire (_dans ce cas c'est comme une mise à niveau_), surtout ne touche à rien quand il propose à redémarrer depuis (?) ... sinon il recommencera toujours à zéro. 

2 - Ou mets ta galette en place, redémarre ton Mac s'il fonctionne avec ALT et pars sur Bootcamp ... laisse faire ou refaire l'installation, et quand il redémarre ne touche à rien afin qu'il prenne en compte la galette de Windows pour finaliser l'installation.

Surtout n'oublie pas de passer par ... j'ai déjà télécharger les drivers. (donc tu n'auras rien à faire)
Windows 7 ira lui même chercher les drivers pour ta Machine (devenue un PC)

- oui Windows aura besoin d'un anti truc ... 
- tu ne dis pas combien de Ram tu as sur ton Mac
- surtout sélectionne la bonne partition

On ne bidouille pas sur MAC, on installe, on corrige, on améliore, on ne formate qu'en dernier recours.
Ah en dernier 100 Go sur 500 pour Windows 7 c'est juste juste ... mais n'y touche pas dans ton cas, c'est trop tard.


----------



## Breizh35 (27 Février 2011)

merci de ta réponse,
et maitrisant bien windows 7, 100 GO pour l'os et pour Dragonica ainsi que Nostale pour la petite, c'est très suffisant, même en rajoutant un Bitdefender^^

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h39 ----------

j'ai tenté ta proposition mais rien n'y fait je reste sur un écran noir.
je reste convaincu qu'il y a un souci du coté des pilotes ati que le CD Win 7 installe sur la partition Windows ce qui expliquerai qu'ils demandent de copier sur une clef usb connectée à l'UC Mac le fichier .xml ainsi que le dossier "drivers" qui lui même comprend un sous dossier ati.
A mon avis ils doivent remplacer les pilotes ati que Win 7 installe et je pense que le bug ce trouve là.
dans un des liens que je t'ai collé précédemment une personne suggère de supprimer les fichiers dont le préfixe est ati ou ATI on les trouve par le finder dans la partition windows sous : Windows/system32
aucun risque au pire de planter l'installation de win 7 vu qu'on ne touche à rien de ce qui concerne Mac, le seul souci, c'est que mac m'interdit de toucher à ces dossiers.....
peut être qu'il faut un mode administrateur?? cela me fait me poser la question:
ai je bien installer Win7 en mode administrateur??  comment lance t'on ce mode?? et si je n'étais pas en mode administrateur je n'aurai pas pu installer win7?

en sachant que lorsque j'installe win7 avec boot camp il me demande le MDP admin que j'ai saisie.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2011)

On va dire que tu as pu installer Windows ... enfin essayé, car pour moi c'est pas finalisé suite à ===>



> j'éteins mon ordi à la sauvage et en redémarrant avec appui prolongé sur Alt j'ai les deux système au choix mac ou windows.



Il donnent cela comme solution ... facile à faire pour le bidouilleur que tu dis être!!! ===>



> Si l&#8217;écran reste noir après plusieurs minutes, éteignez l&#8217;ordinateur (en maintenant le bouton d&#8217;alimentation enfoncé pendant plusieurs secondes), puis revenez à l&#8217;étape 4.  Assurez-vous que votre périphérique USB ou votre carte SD a été formaté en Enregistrement de démarrage principal (MBR), FAT, et que AutoUnattend.xml et Drivers se trouvent au niveau racine du répertoire.



L'étape 4 = > à relire



> http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3173?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR



En dernier recours à ta place, je démonterai la partition Bootcamp. 
Ensuite je ferai une réparation des permissions > Applications > Utilitaires > Outils disques ....

Et j'achèterai Parallels pour mettre Windows 7 dans une Machine virtuelle ===>



> http://www.parallels.com/fr/products/desktop/



Ou encore VMWare fusion ===>



> http://www.vmware.com/fr/products/fusion/



En dernier tu peux opter pour la solution CrossOver ===>



> http://www.macg.co/news/voir/127133/crossover-mac-l-autre-alternative-a-boot-camp



Comme cela tu pourras formater ton DDE en OSX étendu journalisé pour l'utiliser avec Time Machine.


----------



## Breizh35 (28 Février 2011)

merci de tes réponses,
pour la 1ère partie, c'est à dire retourner à l'étape 4 je ne compte plus le nombre de fois que je l'ai refaite
pour les autres suggestions, je ne souhaite pas en arriver là car cela, semble t'il, peut faire ramer la machine car prend beaucoup de ressources,
pour le dernier point je ne savais pas que si mon disque est partitionné, avec un os type windows, time machine ne fonctionne plus. En gros tu me dis qu'il ne faut qu'un seul Os sur le DD du Mac pour que time machine fasse son travail??

cordialement.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2011)

Breizh35 a dit:


> merci de tes réponses,
> pour la 1ère partie, c'est à dire retourner à l'étape 4 je ne compte plus le nombre de fois que je l'ai refaite
> pour les autres suggestions, je ne souhaite pas en arriver là car cela, semble t'il, peut faire ramer la machine car prend beaucoup de ressources,
> _*pour le dernier point je ne savais pas que si mon disque (1) est partitionné, avec un os type windows, time machine ne fonctionne plus. En gros tu me dis qu'il ne faut qu'un seul Os sur le DD du Mac pour que time machine fasse son travail*_??
> ...



OUI et en gros c'est bien de dire que tu as partitionné ta machine avant de lancer Bootcamp.
Ce sujet à été débattu maintes fois sur le forum, je te conseille vivement de passer t'informer sur le 1er lien qui est visible plus bas 

Il ne te reste plus que de supprimer la partition (1) chose que tu as caché ... je pense même aux gens du SAV ... il y a sur ce forum des réponses à ce sujet.

Time Machine est là pour aider à installer Windows 

Kenavo


----------



## Breizh35 (28 Février 2011)

?????
euh je suis perplexe ou je ne pige pas tout!!!
j'ai partitionné mon disque comme indiqué dans tous les tutos qui existent avec l'aide de bootcamp lorsque tu souhaites installer Win 7 sur un mac^^
je n'ai rien caché à personne puisque même lors de leur tentative de me faire installer Win7 pas à pas en restant en ligne avec moi, c 'est la procédure normale d'installation de Win7!!
je réagissait juste à ta réflexion, je te cite : "Comme cela tu pourras formater ton DDE en OSX étendu journalisé pour l'utiliser avec Time Machine."

ma question est simple, tu sembles donc dire que si on a 2 Os sur le DD de mac, time machine ne fait plus son travail de sauvegarde??  je ne parles plus dans cette question de l'installation de win 7 mais simplement du fonctionnement de time machine^^

je me demande si tu lis bien les réponses ou question avant de réagir toi même 

donc non je n'ai pas partitionné avant de lancer boot camp mais avec boot camp et en quoi Time machine aide à installer Win7???  j'ai lu beaucoup de choses mais rien à ce sujet.
as tu un lien précis??

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2011)

STOP ...

Si tu as installé Windows avec Bootcamp = 

Si tu transfères sur une Clef USB les petits fichiers téléchargés sur ton DDE = 
Ce DDE pourra servir à Time Machine pour tes sauvegardes ... à rien d'autre ... 

Plus on croit avancer dans ton cas plus on recule 

C'est bien la première fois que tu réponds en utilisant des paragraphes au lieu de balancer le tout au kilomètre 

*J'espère que le SAV saura te donner une solution valable ...*

Personnellement je donnerai un grand coup de balai :
> formatage et départ à zéro après avoir sauvegardé ce qui doit l'être.

(je vais changer de lunettes ...)  pour le reste fais un clic sur le lien en dessous : 

... *Débuter sur Mac* tu trouveras de quoi te former aux rudiments de MAC OSX


----------



## Breizh35 (1 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir à tous et merci à ASF-44 ... j'ai quand même envie de te dire que c'est génial d'aider mais quand on ne sait pas ou que l'on ne connait pas un sujet on s'abstient hehehe je te taquine mais bon vu que ma réputation de bidouilleur PC est au RDV j'en profite (pouahhh comment je me la pète)  tu ne peux pas être bon partout  j'arrête et voici ma soluce:

Vous avez tout tenté,malgré cela et le respect de toutes les procédures écran noir sur écran noir 
et enfin un éclair de génie et grâce aux brides dinfo pompé à droite et à gauche jai enfinnnnnnn trouvé la soluce^^
alors pour faire simple vous avez respecté les procédures indiqué ci dessus et tout comme moi écran noir pouahhhh ça barbe non?
et bien éteignez votre ordi avec le bouton et redémarrez en éjectant le cd afin de démarrer sur mac et ensuite ouvrez le Finder.
vous examinez vos disques (colonne de gauche) et que voyez vous?
un disque nommé « untiteld » ??? bizarre non?
lexplication est simple, sur certains poste, lorsque vous formatez le disque à linstallation de windows7 pour le mettre au format NTFS certains ordi « formate » (en quelque sorte) aussi le nom de la partition bootcamp sur laquelle vous installez windows7.
donc blocage.
jai donc essayé de renommer mais comme cest un disque pour microsoft, mac ne vous donne pas la main 
mon astuce consiste à télécharger un petit utilitaire payant mais offrant une période dessai de 10 jours qui sappelle « NTFS for MAC » on le trouve sur google on le lance et plus rien de visible mais il est bien installé. on retourne sur finder et on fait clic droit et là ohhhh surprise une nouvelle ligne est apparue dans le menu, RENOMMER hehehe et la vous renommez votre disque untiteld en BOOTCAMP en majuscule sans espace^^
bien maintenant on redémarre en appuyant sur ALT on choisit le CD de windows 7 par le DD windows et on recommence linstallation ensuite vous suivez la procédure et la pas besoin de reformater vu que vous êtes déja au format NTFS et la partition porte bien le nom de BOOTCAMP. A linstallation on vous dira que windows est déja présent et quil ser sauvegardé dans un dossier appelé « Windows.old » .
terminé et la vous avez accès au fonctionnalité windows

pour le windows.old attendez dêtre sous windows pour le supprimer en fouillant le DD windows7 ou en utilisant le menu recherché que vous avez en cliquant sur la boule en bas a gauche.
si vous faite comme moi lerreur de le supprimer de la partition BOOTCAMP par le finder de MAC oulala grosse galère car il va bien dans la corbeille mais elle refuse de ce vider et plante lordi
après 3 heures de recherche, la solution la plus simple étant souvent la meilleur, désépérer de voir tout ces gigas encombrer ma corbeille je décide douvrir Finder ainsi que la corbeille et de glisser le dossier de la corbeille dans le dossier windows qui se trouve sur la partition BOOTCAMP et au miracle il disparait de la corbeille alors que ma crainte était quil ne fasse quune copie dans le dossier sans le retirer de la corbeille^^ redémarrer sous win7 et supprimé le.
je dois quand même préciser que avant cela javais tenté une commande DOS en mode admin sur Win 7 (clic droit sur la commande DOS mode admin) elle se trouve dans : tous les programmes/accessoires. la commande est « CHKDSK/F » sans les guillements. cela nécessite de rebooter lordi qui fait une analyse et réparation de votre pseudo PC au démarrage.
par contre je ne sais pas si cela à joué sur la méthode pour retirer le dossier récalcitrant (windows.old) de la corbeille sous mac.
je souhaite que cela sois la soluce pour tous les cas décran noir non résolu.. bon courage et bon jeu ou bon test de Win7


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2011)

Il a réussi ... BRAVO donc ... Sacré bidouilleur ...


----------



## Breizh35 (1 Mars 2011)

LOL  super merci à toi qui est le seul à t'être impliqué
et maintenant si tu as une astuce pour installer win 7 SP1 je suis preneur hehehehe


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2011)

Breizh35 a dit:


> LOL  *super merci à toi qui est le seul à t'être impliqué*
> et maintenant si tu as une astuce pour installer win 7 SP1 je suis preneur hehehehe



Ne connaissant pas le sujet (hein) ...  tu dois le faire comme quand tu es dans Windows (un PC ... quoi) enfin c'est ce qui me semble logique ... non!!!  ... départ depuis Bootcamp si jamais.

Tu pourrais nous mettre un tutoriel (marche à suivre) bien ficelé (présenté ... quoi), de la procédure pour s'en sortir en te basant sur ton cas ... qu'est-ce que t'en penses ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2011)

Un lien très utiles pour tous ceux qui veulent mettre Windows 7 à jour : Avertissement



> J'ai regardé sur le forum de discussions US, pas mal de gens ont eu des soucis, mais d'autres ont réussi. En 1ere lecture rapide; problèmes pour :
> - les macbook air
> - les gens qui installent windows via un virtualiseur
> - ceux qui ont des drivers alternatifs de lecture / écriture de la partition mac sous windows, genre Paragon HFS+, Mac drive
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2011)

ASF-44 a dit:


> Un lien très utiles pour tous ceux qui veulent mettre Windows 7 à jour : Avertissement



Et en complément pour ceux sont quand même tenté :
> http://forums.macg.co/windows-sur-m...-en-bootcamp-via-clef-usb-sans-cd-560402.html


----------



## Aiwan (18 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous, 

J&#8217;ai lu un peu tous les messages sans y trouver réponse à mon problème. Je vais donc vous expliquer ma situation en détails et espérer que l&#8217;un d&#8217;entre vous pourra m&#8217;aider !

Alors, j&#8217;ai souhaité installer Windows 7 sur mon iMac 27&#8243; acheté en 2010. J&#8217;ai partitionné mon DD avec BootCamp, avec succès, ensuite j&#8217;ai lancé l&#8217;installation. J&#8217;ai eu le problème de « l&#8217;écran noir ». Je suis donc allé sur le site d&#8217;Apple et j&#8217;ai vu que mon problème était reconnu et proposait une solution. J&#8217;ai donc suivi toutes les instructions, créé la clé USB etc, et l&#8217;installation a pu se terminer avec succès !

J&#8217;ai ensuite utilisé le DVD Mac OS X Installer sous Windows 7 pour installer les pilotes et rendre disponibles les fonctionnalités comme le son, la webcam, le clavier, etc.

Mais le problème intervient maintenant : *Windows 7 refuse de se lancer sans la clé USB qui a servi pour finaliser l&#8217;installation.* *Lorsqu&#8217;elle est débranchée, l&#8217;iMac fige au démarrage quand je clique sur le DD de Windows.*

*Le seul moyen pour moi de démarrer Windows, c&#8217;est de démarrer Mac OS X, brancher la clé, éteindre l&#8217;iMac et le redémarrer, appuyer sur Alt, sélectionner le DD Windows et là, ça fonctionne.*

Y a-t-il un moyen de résoudre mon problème ? J&#8217;aimerais pouvoir utiliser Windows 7 sans cette clef USB qui a l&#8217;air de contenir des données fondamentales au démarrage de Windows.

Merci d&#8217;avance.

PS : N&#8217;ayant pas encore de clé d&#8217;activation de Windows, je n&#8217;ai pas pu enregistrer ma version au moment de l&#8217;installation. Est-ce que c&#8217;est lié ?

Aiwan


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2011)

Aiwan a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J&#8217;ai lu un peu tous les messages sans y trouver réponse à mon problème. Je vais donc vous expliquer ma situation en détails et espérer que l&#8217;un d&#8217;entre vous pourra m&#8217;aider !
> 
> ...



Normalement ce qui est sur cette *Clef* est un *.exe* qu'il faut exécuter quand on est dans Windows 
Par contre l'histoire de la clef ne doit en rien affecter le fonctionnement de Windows, bien qu'*après 30 lancements* cela peut bloquer pour de bon, et qu'il faudra réinstaller Windows ensuite.


----------



## madaniso (16 Avril 2011)

Bonsoir, 
J'ai récupéré tous les éléments demandés pour installer Windows 7 pourtant j'ai encore un problème. Je m'explique.

D'abord, j'ouvre l'assistant bootcamp, j'ai fait les démarches, cliquer sur continuer, booter sur un DVD.
Là l'ordinateur redémarre, avec l'installation de windows 7, je choisis ma langue et juste ensuite on me demande des drivers.

- J'ai récupérer bootcamp 3.2 mais on ne peut que le mettre une fois windows installer.
- J'ai essayé de mettre le DVD mac os mais on ne peut éjecter windows qui est en boot.
- J'ai mis une mise à jour de bootcamp sur clé usb mais ça ne marche pas.

Donc, je suis coincé


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2011)

Salut,

Essaye avec cela : http://forums.macg.co/7858492-post7.html


----------



## madaniso (18 Avril 2011)

chailleran6 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Essaye avec cela : http://forums.macg.co/7858492-post7.html



Salut, 
j'ai bien réessayer hier, mais lors de l'installation, windows me demande toujours des pilotes pour pouvoir poursuivre l'installation. Je suis arreté au moment de choisir le disque et aucun disque n'apparait d'ailleurs.

Je comprends pas comment installer les pilotes alors que je suis sur mac et que je n'ai pas encore installer windows.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2011)

madaniso a dit:


> Salut,
> j'ai bien réessayer hier, mais lors de l'installation, windows me demande toujours des pilotes pour pouvoir poursuivre l'installation. Je suis arreté au moment de choisir le disque et aucun disque n'apparait d'ailleurs.
> 
> Je comprends pas comment installer les pilotes alors que je suis sur mac et que je n'ai pas encore installer windows.



Salut,

Si tu commençais par le début ...

1 - système installé (Mac ? ... )
2 - partition faite par Bootcamp


----------



## madaniso (18 Avril 2011)

chailleran6 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Si tu commençais par le début ...
> 
> ...



Mac OS X 10.6.7 et donc impossible de télécharger les pilotes via Bootcamp. Du coup, la partition se fait, je boot sur le DVD Windows et au moment de l'installer sur la partition il manque les pilotes. Il me propose de les prendre sur un support, alors je met une clé usb avec la mise à jour bootcamp, mais rien.

Donc voilà, je suis coincé


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2011)

madaniso a dit:


> Mac OS X 10.6.7 et donc impossible de télécharger les pilotes via Bootcamp. Du coup, la partition se fait, je boot sur le DVD Windows et au moment de l'installer sur la partition il manque les pilotes. Il me propose de les prendre sur un support, alors je met une clé usb avec la mise à jour bootcamp, mais rien.
> 
> Donc voilà, je suis coincé



Il faut bien lire les recommandations : dont ceci 



> Produits concernés
> Boot Camp, Windows 7
> Résolution
> Iignorez loption de téléchargement de la mise à jour du logiciel dassistance Windows en sélectionnant « Jai déjà téléchargé le logiciel dassistance Windows sur un CD, DVD ou un disque externe » dans lécran Télécharger le logiciel dassistance, puis cliquez sur « Continuer ».


----------



## madaniso (18 Avril 2011)

chailleran6 a dit:


> Il faut bien lire les recommandations : dont ceci



C'est exactement ce que j'ai fais. C'est après le boot que windows me réclame les pilotes pour s'installer.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2011)

madaniso a dit:


> C'est exactement ce que j'ai fais. C'est après le boot que windows me réclame les pilotes pour s'installer.



C'est là qu'il faut ignorer cette étape ... relis mon poste


----------



## madaniso (18 Avril 2011)

chailleran6 a dit:


> C'est là qu'il faut ignorer cette étape ... relis mon poste



Je comprend pas tout alors... Parce que au lancement de Windows 7, il me demande des pilotes et je suis coincé... Il y a pas de continuer ou d'autres solutions là.

En fait le problème vient pas des pilotes apparemment en voyant cette image.

http://images.fnac.com/file.media?f=YWTf7_e9hAI

Mais je n'ai aucun disque d'affiché pour installer W7, c'est donc là qu'est le problème.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2011)

madaniso a dit:


> Je comprend pas tout alors... Parce que au lancement de Windows 7, il me demande des pilotes et je suis coincé... Il y a pas de continuer ou d'autres solutions là.



On creuse, Windows doit être installé par l'application Bootcamp, est-ce bien le cas ?

On va relire : http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3648?viewlocale=fr_FR

Ton Screen est rikiki  illisible


----------



## madaniso (18 Avril 2011)

chailleran6 a dit:


> On creuse, Windows doit être installé par l'application Bootcamp, est-ce bien le cas ?
> 
> On va relire : http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3648?viewlocale=fr_FR
> 
> Ton Screen est rikiki  illisible



Désolé pour le Screen, c'est juste pour montrer que chez moi, aucun disque ne s'affiche dans cette fenêtre... ça vient peut être de mon SSD alors ? 
PArce que sur ce screen rikiki j'ai pu voir le petit triangle en bas qui me posait problème, et en fait c'est normal, apparemment.

Mon problème est alors que mon disque dur n'est pas reconnu par windows 7 lors de l'installation puisqu'il ne le détecte pas.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2011)

madaniso a dit:


> Désolé pour le Screen, c'est juste pour montrer que chez moi, aucun disque ne s'affiche dans cette fenêtre... ça vient peut être de mon SSD alors ?
> PArce que sur ce screen rikiki j'ai pu voir le petit triangle en bas qui me posait problème, et en fait c'est normal, apparemment.
> 
> Mon problème est alors que mon disque dur n'est pas reconnu par windows 7 lors de l'installation puisqu'il ne le détecte pas.


 
C'est que Bootcamp n'a fait son travail ... ?


----------



## madaniso (18 Avril 2011)

chailleran6 a dit:


> C'est que Bootcamp n'a fait son travail ... ?



Et bien je n'en sais rien... le disque bootcamp est en MS-DOS (FAT32) et lecture et écriture autorisée. Donc rien d'anormal à priori. Je suis bien embêté. : /


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2011)

madaniso a dit:


> Et bien je n'en sais rien... le disque bootcamp est en MS-DOS (FAT32) et lecture et écriture autorisée. Donc rien d'anormal à priori. Je suis bien embêté. : /


 
En FAT 32 = mal parti ... (car formaté) Bootcamp ne formate pas ...

Supprime la partition Bootcamp, avec l'outil Bootcamp, redémarre ton Mac.
Contrôle avec l'outil disque, que tu n'as que la partition Mac.

Refait la partition Bootcamp, et installe Windows quand Bootcamp te le demandera (et formate en NTFS selon recommandations) , en suivant à la lettre les recommandations (imprimées) de Bootcamp. 

Imprime également les recommandations citées lors des posts précédants ...

Moteur  et bonne installation


----------



## madaniso (18 Avril 2011)

chailleran6 a dit:


> En FAT 32 = mal parti ... (car formaté) Bootcamp ne formate pas ...
> 
> Supprime la partition Bootcamp, avec l'outil Bootcamp, redémarre ton Mac.
> Contrôle avec l'outil disque, que tu n'as que la partition Mac.
> ...



J'ai suivi tous tes conseils. J'en suis toujours au même point puisque W7 ne détecte aucune partition pour s'installer. Je viens de regarder sur internet pour convertir une partie mais via OS X c'est très compliqué.

Et toutes les solutions proposées par Bootcamp ne sont qu'applicable une fois windows installé comme d'habitude.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2011)

madaniso a dit:


> J'ai suivi tous tes conseils. J'en suis toujours au même point puisque W7 ne détecte aucune partition pour s'installer. Je viens de regarder sur internet pour convertir une partie mais via OS X c'est très compliqué.
> 
> Et toutes les solutions proposées par Bootcamp ne sont qu'applicable une fois windows installé comme d'habitude.


 
C'est un cas ... tu as dit que ton DD principal est un SSD ... aurais-tu un autre DD interne (on peut rêver) avec un iMac c'est faisable, un Mac Pro aussi, alors ? quel Mac as-tu ?

A moins que tu ne loupes le moment, où il faut formater la partition, c'est Windows qui le fait

Un tutoriel qui explique comment installer W7 par Bootcamp.
Attention, dans le film, il mélange l'installation entre Bootcamp et Virtualisation (Parallels) ou (VMW), par contre il explique très bien quand il faut formater, et quel disque choisir (partition)
http://protuts.net/installer-windows-7-boot-camp-macos-x/

Bon là, je vais poser ma carcasse dans mon fauteuil ...


----------



## madaniso (18 Avril 2011)

chailleran6 a dit:


> C'est un cas ... tu as dit que ton DD principal est un SSD ... aurais-tu un autre DD interne (on peut rêver) avec un iMac c'est faisable, un Mac Pro aussi, alors ? quel Mac as-tu ?
> 
> A moins que tu ne loupes le moment, où il faut formater la partition, c'est Windows qui le fait
> 
> ...



J'ai un macbook pro de 2010 et un SSD. 

Alors tu vois à 1:53 dans la vidéo et bien moi je n'ai aucun disque proposé et la personne clique par la suite sur nouveau, moi tous les boutons sont grisés, je suis coincé là. Comme si je n'avais pas de disque dur. J'en déduit que le format de la partition est mauvais.

J'ai trouvé ça sur le forum pour passer de MS DOS à NTFS. http://www.macg.co/news/voir/136445/activer-le-support-de-ntfs-dans-snow-leopard

MAis il doit manquer une manip parce que après avoir enregistrer la modif, quand je ferme la fenetre on me demande de renommer un truc... et du coup au final, ma manip ne marche pas... J'ai la poisse c'est pas possible.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2011)

Si tu as partitionné ton DD autrement que par Bootcamp, c'est raté


----------



## madaniso (18 Avril 2011)

chailleran6 a dit:


> Si tu as partitionné ton DD autrement que par Bootcamp, c'est raté



Mais j'ai respecté les instructions à la lettre ! Là j'essaye juste de passer en NTFS pour que W7 reconnaisse le DD


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2011)

madaniso a dit:


> Mais j'ai respecté les instructions à la lettre ! Là j'essaye juste de passer en NTFS pour que W7 reconnaisse le DD



Cela ne peut se faire qu'avec le cd W7 mis en place après invitation de Bootcamp ... Si cela ne fonctionne pas, il faut défaire la partition Bootcamp avec son application (Bootcamp)


----------



## madaniso (18 Avril 2011)

chailleran6 a dit:


> Cela ne peut se faire qu'avec le cd W7 mis en place après invitation de Bootcamp ... Si cela ne fonctionne pas, il faut défaire la partition Bootcamp avec son application (Bootcamp)



Ce que j'ai fais, ensuite j'ai redémarrer, refait une partition et relancer l'installation. Même soucis. J'ai vu que certaines personnes avaient des soucis avec FAT32, c'est pour ça que j'ai tenté NTFS, mais j'ai pas réussi à le réécrire, donc je peux pas savoir si ça aurait marché


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2011)

madaniso a dit:


> Ce que j'ai fais, ensuite j'ai redémarrer, refait une partition et relancer l'installation. Même soucis. J'ai vu que certaines personnes avaient des soucis avec FAT32, c'est pour ça que j'ai tenté NTFS, mais j'ai pas réussi à le réécrire, donc je peux pas savoir si ça aurait marché



Bon ce soir, défais la partition Bootcamp, répares les permissions, on verra demain, là je suis sur mon iPad, donc sous équipé


----------



## madaniso (18 Avril 2011)

Ok, merci. 

Bonne soirée.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2011)

Au vu du nombre de lectures, ce sujet est toujours d'actualité ... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2011)

Et hop un fil instructif pour plein de gens


----------

